# Starlight bristlenose pleco ?



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

I have a fish, sold to me as a Starlight bristle nose. I am fairly sure it is - it looks similar to many photos I have found. I get the impression from some places that it grows a little bigger than a "normal" bristlenose? 

I am just curious as to where it fits into the whole pleco family. I am also getting the feeling that the term "bristlenose" covers more than one species, and that they are a sub-category of the whole pleco family. Would that be right?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is several species of bristelnose most will range 3 to 4 inches. I had a bulldog bristlenose reach 8 inches. One of the things a lot of people count their fins in size, but it should be just the body




  








Longfin bristlenose




__
susankat


__
Nov 21, 2008


__
5



An albino and brown longfin dwarfs





longfin bns tail and all makes them 5 to 6 inches


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

There is 2 types of starlights one is 182 which will get bigger but isn't an actual starlight L183 also called white seam


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

susankat said:


> There is 2 types of starlights one is 182 which will get bigger but isn't an actual starlight L183 also called white seam


Mine does not have the white fringing on the tail and dorsal fins like that photo. (not sure what you mean by 182 or L183 sorry)

Also, I bought mine when it was very small, and seemed to have more white dots than now, after it has grown to about 3" body length.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plecos and catfish are given L numbers for identity, if yours don't have a white seam its probably a L182, google with those numbers and you should get accurate description. Nosy how much did you pay for it and where?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Can you post a pic?


I can try but it won't be easy. He usually only comes out at feeding time and can be skittish, and tank is full of hiding places.


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

This is him with his head in a log.


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

After watching this , it could well be a peppermint.


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

At feeding time tonight he was very obliging. (sorry the glass was a bit dirty around the side where he was)


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

One last one with a couple of tankmates


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a 182, Nice one. Looks full grown, they grow pretty fast.


----------



## Dlaw (6 mo ago)

Cool pleco!


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

susankat said:


> Looks like a 182, Nice one. Looks full grown, they grow pretty fast.


Thanks for the ID. Yeah they do grow fast.


----------

